# Post your most memorable mice



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I was thinking about mice that have long gone, and thought it would be nice to have a post about everyones memorable mice, maby its one who realy helped your breeding program, your all time fav, an oddball or one that just stood out from the rest.

Mine is Stumpy








An old girl with a broken leg, she came in with it, it looked like it had broken a long time ago and never fixed so healed wrong. It didnt bother her or slow her down and she was loved by all the mice and would look after all the babies eventhough they wernt hers. whenever anyone get scaird they would run to her.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The mousey that started me off:










He was a wee wild'un the cat brought in!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This Oddball, a yellow tricolor with odd eyes.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

My Splodgy mouse. She was only a little pet shop mouse but she had such a huge character.


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

having not had mice but rats my whole life here's some of them instead although i have no pics befor 1997 when i got my first digital camera...

dangerous beans and muffin both female russian blue (2007ish)









zeal female russian blue (1997ish)









charlie male (1997ish) he was a reacue rat, i never breed hiim but he was an amazing colour.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow diffrent coloured eyes, i didnt realise that could happen in mice.
Love the Splodgy mouse!
those rat look naughty lol


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

they were usualy doing something bad, like eating my sofa


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

PPV: I've had a number of odd-eyed meeces in my tri/splashed litters; most of red eyes are not nice and bright red like Odd-Ball, but dark ruby, which shows well in pix, but is barely noticeable in person. Many of my splashed have ruby eyes; at least half of them. 
again, it's because of the unusual combo of genes involved.


----------

